# Pic of my Royal (Ball) python



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Very snug


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice pic, but you should zoom out so we can see the whole snake


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice ball your ball is making


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice ball python. How big is he?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice bp, more pictures please


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool bp. This is one of the few snakes I'd ever consider getting if I get into snakes again.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Cool bp. This is one of the few snakes I'd ever consider getting if I get into snakes again.


Mettle, just curious but are you not into carniviorous reptiles?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Cool bp. This is one of the few snakes I'd ever consider getting if I get into snakes again.


Mettle, just curious but are you not into carniviorous reptiles?
[/quote]

Not terribly. Now I have my beardie, my trutles... Mostly omnivorous things.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice any full body shots


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice healthy looking normal.


----------

